
Chinese Girl Shamed for Using Robot to Write Homework. Now Everybody Wants One - theBashShell
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2186780/chinese-schoolgirl-shamed-using-robot-write-homework-now
======
glasslion
Nobody is shaming the girl. The title is very misleading.

